# Beretta Nano Slide Rails



## Road_Warrior (Jul 24, 2013)

Good day all,

I just purchased my first gun after a fair amount of research. So yes, I'm a 58 yr old virgin owner. I admit from my Boy Scout merit badge days to now, have committed adultery with friends of competition caliber and others that could stand their ground with the best. I will say, found them all extremely helpful and humble folks from top to bottom. While still in this honeymoon stage with this "Till death do us part" relation, peeked under the skirt and observed something that brought me to this forum gunsmithing group with a question.

The following photo is the edge of my Nano slide rails. To me, this appears rather rough. Sliding my finger nail across it can feel the coarseness. I do have family members and friends with a good deal of experience in metal working to the highest degrees of tolerances. It seems to me these rough edges with low surface areas of contact, over time would create accelerated wear and leave undesirable particles floating around where or when I might not want them?

Is this something I should be concerned about? Is this just the level of manufacturing today? Can it be improved on with honing or lapping by an experienced metal craftsman that would extend the guns life without damaging the factory designed operational tolerances?

I thank you in advance for sharing your knowledge I seek.

Regards,

I hope this image thing works!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ltca378b3ipevyb/2013-07-24 12.12.13.jpg


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I t looks like a burr, that probably through automation was not removed. they use a type of stone tumbler system to remove burrs. there s a number of different scenarios that could have caused the burr to remain,
shouldn't be a problem . What do the other frame slide rails look like. Same or just the one.. I am looking at the frame slide catch rail ?


----------



## rtb (Apr 28, 2014)

Those are just burs from the metal being stamped out. The formed part is what the slide rides on. It is nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

rtb said:


> Those are just burs from the metal being stamped out. The formed part is what the slide rides on. It is nothing to be concerned about.


^ What he said, what the rails are telling you is take me to the range.


----------



## rtb (Apr 28, 2014)

*thank you*



denner said:


> ^ What he said, what the rails are telling you is take me to the range.


Thanks man. That is what it is! You know it!


----------



## warbird1 (Apr 17, 2012)

denner said:


> ^ What he said, what the rails are telling you is take me to the range.


Yep...just needs some fun at the range.


----------

